# Cheapest small system to play n64 games from a TV?



## Futurdreamz (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm wondering if there's something like a dirt-cheap ($50 or less) PC-on-a-stick that I can plug into the spare HDMI port of my TV and dedicate to running an N64 emulator (and maybe things like media apps)? I have a usb N64 controller clone and would like to use that. I do have a Wii U that I got Nintendont installed on, but the only emulator seems to be a stalled project.

I have purchased all of the N64 games from the eShop that I wanted (and would've purchased all of my Gamecube games were they available), but some (like Banjo-Kajooie) will probably never be made to purchase


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 28, 2015)

If you want banjo I would highly suggest you look at the 360 remakes, or I guess that recent xbone collection as well. It is not quite the leap that Perfect Dark saw but still enough that I would not really consider the originals any more.

android N64 emulators then... if you have a wii N64 emulator then better than that, save for the official stuff that was made/guaranteed to work or otherwise works similarly well with injection, however it is not great and if we are comparing it to the 16 bit consoles then not even close. It is not going to be a night and day thing like SNES on the DS to SNES on the PSP or something and I certainly would not rush out and get one. Plus the N64 looks like arse these days so the PC style filters/texture hacks actually matter.
Whether the USB controller works will depend upon the controller and possibly the device/OS/emulator as well.

If you want one for grabbing and taking around a friend's/weekend trip or something then go it. If you want something that is basically a PC but maybe without some of the really fancy features (quite doable for most 16 bit and old consoles, and possibly the PS1 as well) then I would say come back in 2 years but N64 emulation has only just really picked back up after stalling so I am not going to say that either -- people did well porting and refining things but N64 as a whole stopped progressing for a good while.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks. I was mostly looking for Banjo-Kazooie, Banjo-Tooie, and Glover (as i played that as a kid). I have purchased everything else from the eShop, but I would like to be able to play those three (and maybe some others after).

I had off and on considered an Xbox 360 or One, but the fact of the matter is that between my Wii U, 3DS, and Steam library, there isn't really any other incentive for an Xbox.
For PlayStation games I can at least buy a $70 Sony Bluray player and run them through PS Now (hypothetically).

So far the smallest solution would be to run Project64 form an Intel Compute stick, but then I might as well save $150 and run it off my laptop.


----------



## vayanui8 (Sep 28, 2015)

I dont know what your computer setup is like but you could possibly just connect that to your tv. Buying anything new will likely end up costing you more than your budget


----------



## Futurdreamz (Sep 28, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> I dont know what your computer setup is like but you could possibly just connect that to your tv. Buying anything new will likely end up costing you more than your budget


True. It's admittedly more of a compulsion then a real need for a dedicated setup. I might as well just pick up a real N64 if I really wanted to act on my compulsion.


----------



## vayanui8 (Sep 28, 2015)

Futurdreamz said:


> True. It's admittedly more of a compulsion then a real need for a dedicated setup. I might as well just pick up a real N64 if I really wanted to act on my compulsion.


that may end up being one of the cheaper options anyway. they don't cost too much online right now


----------



## link6155 (Sep 28, 2015)

Either use your PC and hook it up with your TV or buy an N64.

If you do use your PC you'll need to find controllers to use. I use an N64 controller to USB adapter that allows me to plug my old N64 controllers into my PC. It works perfectly (after some calibration) and it's a lot cheaper than buying a new controller if you already have some.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Sep 28, 2015)

Ahh. Project64 crashes my Windows 10 computer, if it doesn't crash itself.


----------



## link6155 (Sep 28, 2015)

Futurdreamz said:


> Ahh. Project64 crashes my Windows 10 computer, if it doesn't crash itself.



Here's another solution, get a Fire TV Stick. Since it is powered by Android, you can side load apps (including emulators) onto it.



The Fire TV stick is $40, you'll also need to get a Bluetooth controller. The Moga pocket is a great solution, it only cost $10, however it lacks a d-pad and compatibility is rather limited unless you root.


----------

